# Fake Breasts



## happynconfused (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello...
I have lost over 80 pounds and have had 3 kids. I look great but am a size A cup breast now. I am going to get implants and a lift to get myself back to a small C cup. Is this a turnoff for men? My husband is on board with me, very supportive. Said he loves me how I am though. But I just want to feel like a woman.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Why worry about whether this is a turnoff for other men? Your husband is on board with it and you want to do it, so it seems like a no brainer to me. Good luck with it.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

happynconfused said:


> Hello...
> I have lost over 80 pounds and have had 3 kids. I look great but am a size A cup breast now. I am going to get implants and a lift to get myself back to a small C cup. Is this a turnoff for men? My husband is on board with me, very supportive. Said he loves me how I am though. But I just want to feel like a woman.


Every guy out there has a different preference when it comes to breast size and I understand your position as wanting to feel like a women, I don't agree with it, but I understand it.

I don't believe that a woman's femininity is proportionate to the size of her chest.

There are health factors you risk when getting implants. There are cosmetic things you risk with implants as well (have you ever seen the result of a bad boob job?).

I would rather my spouse be small and real than big and fake, just my opinion.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> Why worry about whether this is a turnoff for other men? Your husband is on board with it and you want to do it, so it seems like a no brainer to me. Good luck with it.


:iagree:

OP, why are you so concerned about whether or not other men will find your breasts attractive?


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

It only matters what your H thinks, unless you plan on showing them off to other men. Why would you even care what other men think of it?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats on the weight loss!




happynconfused said:


> Hello...
> I have lost over 80 pounds and have had 3 kids. I look great but am a size A cup breast now. I am going to get implants and a lift to get myself back to a small C cup. Is this a turnoff for men? My husband is on board with me, *very supportive*. Said he loves me how I am though. But I just want to feel like a woman.


  :rofl:

As long as he is on board, but I'd say believe him when he says le loves how you are.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Quality implants are fine. I just hate the round cannon balls under the skin look. As long as your husband is on board it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happynconfused (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea, that came out wrong. I don't mean I want to turn on other men. I want to do it for me. I just want to make sure they look natural (fake) lol. And I was just curious as to whether it was a turnoff for men...not because I want to impress anyone, but to not look like a fool.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Ditto on the round cannonball look! When I see that the first word that comes to mind is "disfigured". Plastic surgeons apparently are unable to say: "Your particular frame and shape can't handle a C implant. How about a B so you will look natural?"


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

happynconfused said:


> Hello...
> I have lost over 80 pounds and have had 3 kids. I look great but am a size A cup breast now. I am going to get implants and a lift to get myself back to a small C cup. Is this a turnoff for men? My husband is on board with me, very supportive. Said he loves me how I am though. But I just want to feel like a woman.


The big thing is to be sure you are doing it for you. If you are getting the implants because you think it will make your H (or anyone else for that matter) more attracted to you, then you'll be disappointed. Never put your happiness in someone else's hands. Besides, in the end, all boobs are beautiful in the right person's eyes. 

However, if you are not happy with the A cup, by all means get implants. Just do your research. Find a good doctor, look at results from other women with your body type. A certain size implant is going to look different on different women. You sound very petite, so don't go too big, or they will look silly. Probably safe with a C, but look at what a B looks like on someone your same height and weight. It's more about proportions than specific size.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
the most important, no the only important think is what YOU think. 

Otherwise its nice if your husband is happy with it. What other people think doesn't matter at all. 

For for info, I hate fake breasts - I think almost everyone looks best with what they naturally have. 

More important though is that IMHO a smile makes more difference to your appearance than breasts do. 
























\


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

happynconfused said:


> Yea, that came out wrong. I don't mean I want to turn on other men. I want to do it for me. I just want to make sure they look natural (fake) lol. And I was just curious as to whether it was a turnoff for men...not because I want to impress anyone, but to not look like a fool.


Here's my advice having had the same exact surgery.......you get what you pay for. 

If you want natural looking breasts then you're going to have to hunt for a surgeon that does that kind of work. They each have their own favorite/specialized techniques which have varying aesthetic results. You can look through their before and after photos to see what the finished product typically looks like. Ask to see photos of people with your body type.

I'd also recommend you stay away from any surgeon that promises he/she will make you look like 'so and so' (famous or otherwise). Only consider the ones who tell you they will 'IMPROVE' what you already have.

Good luck.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

happynconfused said:


> Yea, that came out wrong. I don't mean I want to turn on other men. I want to do it for me. I just want to make sure they look natural (fake) lol. And I was just curious as to whether it was a turnoff for men...not because I want to impress anyone, but to not look like a fool.



Make sure you go to a good surgeon, ask your Dr./Gyn for a referral. A good boob job should look natural. Look for a surgeon that can give you the result you are looking for. In your case you will need a lift and implants, they are two diffent surgeries done at the same time. Depending on the quality of your skin and the thickness of the membrane around the chest pocket they may give you the option of putting the implant on top of the muscle or underneath the muscle. Your surgeon will probably make a recommendation on what will give you the best visual result. Don't get saline and if you find a surgeon that offers you saline run from them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Femininity should never be defined in terms of ones breast size!

But if implants are needed to stimulate your H, anything other than "Dolly Parton" proportions should be fine! And be advised to let a highly recommended, skilled plastic surgeon do the work!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations on your weight loss. 
I have the opposite problem big boobs, skinny body. 

I go through all of the options with plastic surgery & realised that it's not for me. 
Ask all the right questions when with a consultant. 
For example,
Did you know that your implants will have to be replaced every 10 years?
What happens if you put the weight back on? 
Will you experience any other problems after surgery? 

Remember your husband loves you & your body, he only cares about your happiness. 





Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss.
> I have the opposite problem big boobs, skinny body.
> 
> I go through all of the options with plastic surgery & realised that it's not for me.
> ...



Congrats on your major weight loss! The issue that @Mrs.Aldi raised is an important one. It is not uncommon to have some weight that you lost "find" you again. Make sure you are stable and maintaining before proceeding with surgery. I'm very thin (usually 105 lbs) if I gain 5 pounds my normal bras wouldn't fit. The first place I gain weight is my boobs and butt.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

This will sound crazy to some but here goes.... The best place to evaluate boob's/docs is a strip bar. Strippers are boob job experts. Tools of the trade, and no they aren't all oversized. If you have a high end club near you it might be worth the cover, the cost of a few drinks and tips to talk to the girls that look good to you. Its likely they will have referrals for you. After "not over the top" part my other issue is nipple sensitivity. Some techniques have less of a chance of reducing feeling. Personally, the breasts can look great but if she's not feeling what I'm doing they kind of lose there value.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> After "not over the top" part my other issue is nipple sensitivity. Some techniques have less of a chance of reducing feeling. Personally, the breasts can look great but if she's not feeling what I'm doing they kind of lose there value.


It's typically going to be the lift, rather than a skilled enlargement, that causes permanent loss of sensitivity. An implant can be slipped in under the skin or muscle, via a fairly small incision, without doing too much nerve damage. A lift is accomplished with a whole lot more cutting, often including complete removal and reattachment of the nipple. All that cutting is where the nerves are severed and sensation is lost. If the OP is getting a lift, then the sensation will likely be impacted whether she has implants placed or not.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
You indicated that your H is completely satisfied with the way you look now. So then we can only assume that it is you who finds your appearance unsatisfactory. Why is this? Are the opinions of others so important to you that you would suffer the pain of having your flesh cut into, risk the dangers of infection and the discomfort of inserting a foreign object into your body?

If you do not believe that you are doing this for others then ask yourself this question. If you and your H were stranded on a deserted island together, just you two, with no hope of ever being rescued would you still want larger breasts?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Please don't get the kind that start a few inches from your neck and mound right by the top of the armpit. That is obviously fake.

My sister had twins and the pregnancy did a number on her breasts. Her SO told her it didn't matter to him as it was her choice and he liked her just the way she was. So #1 boob job was a nightmare. Hence #2 boob job to straighten out #1. She went from a D cup to a B cup. SO left her - not because her breasts were smaller but because of the angst and drama she went through. Research the surgeon thoroughly.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

happynconfused said:


> Yea, that came out wrong. I don't mean I want to turn on other men. I want to do it for me. I just want to make sure they look natural (fake) lol. And I was just curious as to whether it was a turnoff for men...not because I want to impress anyone, but to not look like a fool.


I'm still concerned about your reason for wanting the surgery. I know all the feminist will roar about this line of thinking but if what you're husband thought of you really mattered, you'd be satisfied with your boobies. 

Your sex rank has obviously gone up due to the weight loss and now you want to take it up a notch. I've just seen too many women that have got the boob job and were not able to remain true to their husband in the face of the higher sex rank men that were now hitting on them.

As for me, I'd take small natural A over fake anything, any day.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am also wondering why you want the surgery. Do you think your husband secretly wants you to have bigger boobs or something?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Boobs are great. Boobs are awesome. My wife's life is more important to me. I wouldn't want her putting any unnecessary foreign substances into her body or getting unnecessary surgeries because the risks just wouldn't be worth the benefit in my view. You keep getting pregnant, so I figure your husband finds your breasts quite acceptable as they are. Go to the nearest WalMart and watch the couples. Want to know what turns off men? Not much.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Personally, I would maintain your weight loss for at least 6 months to a year before doing any surgery. Not to come across as negative, but it's not uncommon to gain some weight back after losing that much. See if you're truly going to keep all 80 pounds off permanently. Give your skin a chance to get some elasticity back, and in the meantime, hit the gym and work on building your chest muscles, pecs, and upper body. You may decide you don't want them or "need" them after all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

happynconfused said:


> Hello...
> I have lost over 80 pounds and have had 3 kids. I look great but am a size A cup breast now. I am going to get implants and a lift to get myself back to a small C cup. Is this a turnoff for men? My husband is on board with me, very supportive. Said he loves me how I am though. But I just want to feel like a woman.


Bigger the better!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

happynconfused said:


> Hello...
> I have lost over 80 pounds and have had 3 kids. I look great but am a size A cup breast now. I am going to get implants and a lift to get myself back to a small C cup. Is this a turnoff for men? My husband is on board with me, very supportive. Said he loves me how I am though. But I just want to feel like a woman.


Congrats on the weight loss!

I'm a woman, so no idea what men think, but I don't think a C cup would look fake unless maybe when you're completely naked, which you'd better not be w/ other men, LOL!

But I would think hard before getting the surgery. I'm "barely a B" and always wished I was bigger, but I know women my size who got implants and really regretted it. And I've noticed on TV and movies lately that a LOT of the beautiful "sex symbol" leading ladies have incredibly small breasts - smaller than mine. (I'm always checking...)

If you're interested, google "reasons not to get breast implants" and you'll find a ton of articles. I found this one where some love 'em and some regret it. 13 Women On Whether They Regret Their Boob Jobs | Thought Catalog


----------



## HobbesTheTiger (Apr 7, 2014)

I too congratulate you on your weight loss! Also, I agree with others that it's important to ensure that you have all the relevant info regarding the health.

As for your question, I like natural breasts and also breast-implants, as long as they're not exaggerated (which a C cup wouldn't be, imho). 

Best wishes


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

In this Guy's opinion... a C cup is PERFECT! When my girl wears tank tops with no bras, I go crazy. Go for it!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

It's a turnoff for me personally. I like them real and in their natural form.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a guy and I used to do clinical research in echocardiography. I have seen literally, and I mean literally seen and had may hand on thousands of women's breast. 

Post mastectomy for breast cancer patients make sense because of disfigurement.

In almost all other cases they are not attractive, have poor feel, cold and hard, and i have come to conclude women who get implants have mental/self worth/insecurity issues that sticking silicone on their chests doesnt solve.
Why? Your basing you worth on a shallow outward appearance. 

Unless you are truly deformed or disfigured be happy with your natural breats.

If you exercise you actually benefit in sports where some women are very challenged because their breasts are too big.

Focus on keeping your weight off as statistically you are at risk for gaining it back. Let your body/skin have a few years at your new weight.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Boobs are great. Boobs are awesome. My wife's life is more important to me. I wouldn't want her putting any unnecessary foreign substances into her body or getting unnecessary surgeries because the risks just wouldn't be worth the benefit in my view.


This is almost exactly what my husband said to me.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

I can immediately tell if a breast is fake if a women is wearing a low cut top or bathing suit. And, most women who get implants for vanity reasons go out of their way to expose them (ie, it's not healthy behavior but another issue all together).



WorkingWife said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!
> 
> I'm a woman, so no idea what men think, but I don't think a C cup would look fake unless maybe when you're completely naked, which you'd better not be w/ other men, LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, congratulations on the weight loss. Since your husband and you are in agreement I'd assume you're having him come with you to appointments to learn about the procedure (insert location, type of implant, placement relative to muscle), the post op care, and to choose implant size? There are a lot of variables influencing the results. Your body type being key too. You know this if you've started searching for a surgeon. (You're interviewing a few before picking one?)

As for whether men finding them a turn on or turn off - I would assume the goal is for a natural proportional result where the casual passerby doesn't know. If it's more of a question of intimate contact then it reinforces the reason for your husband to be involved with your decision discussions and appointments with your surgeon. I think it's a reasonable and normal concern. Your surgeon and his/her assistants are a wealth of information. Cosmetic surgeries are more than physical, there's a strong emotional component as well. 

Good luck. I hope you are fully happy with your results both clothed and intimately. I am sure you will be!


----------



## Unicus (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe I got this wrong, but if you're in favor of this procedure, and your husband is, and you're doing it for yourself, what difference would it make what anonymous men think?


----------

